# Klassen und Methoden



## hitman20101 (12. Dez 2011)

Hallo

Ich wollt mal fragen ob mir jemand Klassen und Methoden definieren kann ???

Und ja ich hab schon gegoogelt aber nichts gefunden und wenn ich was 
gefunden hab war es immer so ein langer Text denn ich nicht verstanden hab.

Schon mal Danke im Vorraus


----------



## ARadauer (12. Dez 2011)

ja

Galileo Computing :: Java ist auch eine Insel - 5 Eigene Klassen schreiben


```
class Player{}
```
das ist eine klasse


----------



## Gregorrr (12. Dez 2011)

Ein Computer führt Befehle aus, die ihm der Programmier in einer Sprache wie Java gibt.

Methoden beinhalten diese Befehle, auch Anweisungen genannt, die er ausführen soll.

Eine Klasse ist eine Box, die diese Befehle beinhaltet und noch mehr.


Wie alt bist du eigentlich?


----------



## hitman20101 (12. Dez 2011)

Gregorrr hat gesagt.:


> Wie alt bist du eigentlich?




60 warum ???


----------



## Helgon (12. Dez 2011)

hitman20101 hat gesagt.:


> 60 warum ???



Gestern nicht 13?
Das Thema wurde doch von dir erstellt ?!
http://www.java-forum.org/java-basics-anfaenger-themen/128643-jung-programmieren.html


----------



## hitman20101 (12. Dez 2011)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:


> ja
> 
> Galileo Computing :: Java ist auch eine Insel - 5 Eigene Klassen schreiben



Danke für den Link aber ich verstehe kein Wort.:rtfm:


----------



## Michael... (12. Dez 2011)

Eine (nicht statische oder abstrakte) Klasse (Auto) ist der Bauplan eines Objektes, in der die Eigenschaften (Länge, Breite...) und das Verhalten/die Fähigkeiten (starteMotor()) eines Objektes beschrieben werden. Methoden (starteMotor()) werden innerhalb von Klassen beschrieben und definieren Verhalten und Funktion des Objektes oder können dessen Eigenschaften ändern.


----------



## Marcinek (12. Dez 2011)

Keine Trolle füttern =(


----------



## ARadauer (13. Dez 2011)

hitman20101 hat gesagt.:


> Danke für den Link aber ich verstehe kein Wort.:rtfm:


Tja... was sollen wir jetzt machen?


----------



## stikio (13. Dez 2011)

bitte nicht die trolle füttern !

ich würd ihm nem gnadenlosen permban verpassen...


----------



## Tomate_Salat (13. Dez 2011)

stikio hat gesagt.:


> ich würd ihm nem gnadenlosen permban verpassen...



Auch wenn ich glaube, dass der TO sich einfach von langen Texten abschrecken lässt und wohl sich denkt "das können die mir ausm Forum doch erklären" ist das kein Grund für einen Bann. Es besteht immerhin noch die  Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass hier tatsächlich Verständnisprobleme herschen.


----------



## Gast2 (13. Dez 2011)

hitman20101 hat gesagt.:


> Danke für den Link aber ich verstehe kein Wort.:rtfm:



Pass mal auf: 

Zum 2. mal (mindestens) machst du ein neues Thema auf, zu Dingen die du selber herausfinden kannst. 

In deinem ALLERERSTEN Thema wurden dir SEHR GUTE Bücher empfohlen. Soweit auch in Ordnung.

Dann fragst du im 2. Thread nach Büchern was sich eigentlich längst erledigt hatte. 

Und nun fragst du nach Banalitäten die in ALLEN von uns empfohlenen Büchern drin stehen. Sorry aber so funktioniert das nicht...


----------



## L-ectron-X (13. Dez 2011)

Da schließ' ich mich mal an und sehe das auch als Anlass, das Thema an dieser Stelle zu schließen.


----------

